# كروت عيد الحب



## lovebjw (15 فبراير 2007)

انا اسف جدا على انى بحطها متاخر 
بس انت ممكن تعتذر على التاخير للشخص اللى هتدهمله 
: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :t9: :t9: :08: :08: smil12: :smil12:


----------



## lovebjw (15 فبراير 2007)

وكل سنة واحلى منتدى فى حب دايم 
وكل سنة وناس المنتدى كله بيحبو بعض


----------



## rivo_vovo (15 فبراير 2007)

حلوين قوى ميرسى خالص ليك


----------



## emy (15 فبراير 2007)

حلوين اووووووووووووووووى يا باسم 
كل عيد حب وانت طيب


----------



## lovebjw (15 فبراير 2007)

eva_2006 قال:


> حلوين قوى ميرسى خالص ليك


شكر لردكى يا ايفا  ربنا يبارككى


----------



## lovebjw (15 فبراير 2007)

emy قال:


> حلوين اووووووووووووووووى يا باسم
> كل عيد حب وانت طيب


شكر يا ايمى وربنا يبارككى وانتى طيبة ويارب تكونى مبسوطة على طول


----------



## K A T Y (15 فبراير 2007)

حلوين قوي وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين


----------



## twety (15 فبراير 2007)

*حلوووووووين يالاف*
*ربنا يباركك *
*انا عجبنى اكتر كارت الرابع*
*كل سنه وانت طيب*
*ويارب كل الناس تعيش فى حب وسلام*
*امييييييين قولوا ان شاء الله:t33: *


----------



## tina_tina (15 فبراير 2007)

حلويناوى اوى
ميرسى وكل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## lovebjw (15 فبراير 2007)

شكر جدا يا كاتى ويا تويتى وتينا لردودكم الجميلة دى 
وربنا يباركك حياتكو وتفضلو دايما فى حب وسلام مع كل الناس


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (16 فبراير 2007)

*صور غاية فى الروعة بس متاخرة شوية
شكرا يا ماااااااااااااااااان*


----------



## lovebjw (16 فبراير 2007)

KERO KINGOOO قال:


> *صور غاية فى الروعة بس متاخرة شوية
> شكرا يا ماااااااااااااااااان*


شكر يا باشا على ردك 
وانا اعتذرات على التاخير فى بداية الرسالة 
وانا بعتذر تانى يا مان على التاخير وخليهم السنة الجاية


----------



## kamer14 (16 فبراير 2007)

حلوين جدا وربنا يباركك


----------



## lovebjw (16 فبراير 2007)

kamer14 قال:


> حلوين جدا وربنا يباركك


شكر يا قمر 14 وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kamer14 (16 فبراير 2007)

ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## la Vierge Marie (7 مارس 2007)

merci la ilak 
ils sont très magnifiques.


----------



## lovebjw (10 مارس 2007)

la Vierge Marie قال:


> merci la ilak
> ils sont très magnifiques.



شكر لردكى وربنا يباركك ونورتى الموضوع


----------

